# My Surgery Recovery.



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That sounds quite involved. sorry that it was so painful,but that does pass. Hope you start sleeping better soon. Pictures?-That is totally up to you.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm glad to see your walking around a bit. I don't know if I've got the courage to look at the pictures though.....:hide:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

Got taken back to hospital today with an infection. So, I'm not feeling great and on some antibiotics every six hours.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ouchies mama!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sounds extremely painful, I hope this cures everything for you! Pictures might be cool...  haha


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Haha  I might post photos shortly. With a massive disclaimer! 

I should probably be asleep right now, there isn't a lot of fun to be had waking up every six hours. Why must this be so complicated? At least I'm amusing myself by studying and watching continuous episodes of a show I use to watch.


----------

